# A love letter to my very first rats



## Meelah (Sep 15, 2017)

My handsome Fang and tiny little Sakura,

What shall we do tonight to celebrate the end of your first week with me? Shall we eat blueberries together? Who wants to play tug of war?

You are grumpy boys tonight! Sakura, you’re about the size of Fang’s head, why must you try to pin him?

Awww now you’re cuddled up to go to sleep… you are the most adorable little things I’ve ever seen, and I love you xx

So um, should I turn off the light and let you guys rest? Do you need the light off? I’m just gonna be over here if you need anything, k?

Actually, while you’re sleeping I’ll clean up your poop, shall I? Gloves, bin, bag o’ litter, check! Wow, you boys are just not getting the hang of litter training yet, huh? Do it for mommy? Oh hallo Fang, didn’t mean to wake you buddy. No no no, please don’t run around on your litter tray while mommy is cleaning. Whatcha doing? Ow, ouch, ow, gerroff my finger!!! Meeep, meeep, I say! No blueberries for you tonight! Hmm, you do look sorry... you can have blueberries.

Was that a sneeze??!! Or did I fart without noticing? No, I really don’t think I did, that was a sneeze. Hang on and I google it… Ok so a little bit of sneezing is normal, ok. Wait, how many times does ‘persistent’ mean?? More times than I sneeze?

Sakura, what are you chewing on? What in the name of jeebus are you chewing on?! Oh, you’re just bruxing. Is that good? Googling… YAY, “rats will brux when they are content”! You love me; I’m the best rat mama in the world!! Oh wait, “rats will sometimes brux when they are anxious”… oh my poor little boysies, what are you anxious about? “rats brux to wear down their teeth”… alright.

Do you want to come out of the cage for a run around? Ooh yes you look excited now! Maybe don’t poo on me this time? Nope, you’ve gone back to sleep. Maybe later then.

Lots of love,
Meelah


----------

